# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم قيام امرأة بعمل حمام مغربي لأخرى

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

السؤال
 كثرت في  المنتديات النسائية هذه الأيام المواضيع اللاتي يطلب فيها امرأة خبيرة في  الحمام المغربي لتذهب إلى بيوتهن, فهل يجوز هذا الشيء؟ وحجتهن أنهن لا  يعرفن طريقة عمل الحمام المغربي لأنفسهن, وعذر بعضهن أنهن يردن هذا الشيء  للزوج, علمًا أنهن لا يردن الذهاب إلى الصالونات, عملًا بقول رسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: (والذي نفسي بيده، ما من امرأة تضع ثيابها في غير بيت أحد من  أمهاتها، إلا وهي هاتكة كل ستر بينها وبين الرحمن) جزاكم الله خيرًا.
الإجابــة
 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

   فإن كان المقصود أن المرأة تقوم بعمل الحمام للمرأة؛ مما يستلزم النظر  إلى عورتها - التي لا يجوز أن تبديها أمام النساء - ولمسها  فذلك غير جائز.
  وأما إذا لم يحصل اطلاع على العورات، كما لو كان الأمر مقتصرًا على تعليم  المرأة للأخرى كيفية عمل الحمام أو تجهيز مستلزماته, فلا مانع من الاستئجار  على ذلك، وللفائدة راجعي الفتوى رقم: 63498, وما أحيل عليه فيها من  الفتاوى. 
 والله أعلم.
 إسلام ويب

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

حكم الحمام البخار الذي يعمل في المشاغل والذي يسمى بالحمام المغربي 

  س: ما حكم الشرع برأيكم في الذهاب إلى المشاغل النسائية أو المراكز  الطبية، لتقوم المرأة بعمل حمام (سونا) أو حمام (مغربي) لتنظيف الجسم  وتدليكه، وذلك بخلع ملابسها كاملة أو أكثرها، لتبدو أفخاذها وسيقانها  وصدرها وظهرها، وقد تقوم امرأة أخرى بتدليك جسمها، وهذه المرأة قد تكون  مسلمة أو نصرانية أو كافرة، فما حكم خلع الملابس في هذه الأماكن ولو كانت  المرأة منفردة؟ وما حكم الاستعانة بامرأة أخرى؟

لا يجوز ذلك، لما فيه من إلقاء  الثياب وخلع الملابس، وإبداء الأفخاذ والساق والصدر والظهر، أمام امرأة  أخرى مسلمة أو نصرانية، وقد روى أبو داود في باب دخول المرأة الحمام قول  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أيما امرأة خلعت ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها فعليها  كذا وكذا وعيد شديد، فلا حاجة إلى هذه المشاغل النسائية أو المراكز  الطبية، ولا إلى هذه الحمامات، ففي إمكان المرأة أن تنظف جسمها في بيتها،  ففي كل بيت غالبا مستحمات محتوية على المطلوب، وتوجد الأجهزة التي تحصل بها  النظافة، من دلك الجسم وغسل الشعر واستعمال المنظف والمزيل وما أشبه ذلك،  دون أن تخرج من بيتها وتدفع مالا لأهل تلك الحمامات، وتعطي المرأة التي  تقوم بتدليك جسمها، وكل ذلك مما لا حاجة إليه. والله أعلم.

عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> السؤال
>  كثرت في  المنتديات النسائية هذه الأيام المواضيع اللاتي يطلب فيها امرأة خبيرة في  الحمام المغربي لتذهب إلى بيوتهن, فهل يجوز هذا الشيء؟ وحجتهن أنهن لا  يعرفن طريقة عمل الحمام المغربي لأنفسهن, وعذر بعضهن أنهن يردن هذا الشيء  للزوج, علمًا أنهن لا يردن الذهاب إلى الصالونات, عملًا بقول رسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: (والذي نفسي بيده، ما من امرأة تضع ثيابها في غير بيت أحد من  أمهاتها، إلا وهي هاتكة كل ستر بينها وبين الرحمن) جزاكم الله خيرًا.
> الإجابــة
>  الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
> 
>    فإن كان المقصود أن المرأة تقوم بعمل الحمام للمرأة؛ مما يستلزم النظر  إلى عورتها - التي لا يجوز أن تبديها أمام النساء - ولمسها  فذلك غير جائز.
>   وأما إذا لم يحصل اطلاع على العورات، كما لو كان الأمر مقتصرًا على تعليم  المرأة للأخرى كيفية عمل الحمام أو تجهيز مستلزماته, فلا مانع من الاستئجار  على ذلك، وللفائدة راجعي الفتوى رقم: 63498, وما أحيل عليه فيها من  الفتاوى. 
>  والله أعلم.
>  إسلام ويب



يمكن للمرأة عمل الحمام المغربي دون الحاجة لغيرها،، ولكن بعض النساء -هداهن الله- يتساهلن في ذلك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> يمكن للمرأة عمل الحمام المغربي دون الحاجة لغيرها،، ولكن بعض النساء -هداهن الله- يتساهلن في ذلك.


أحسنتم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

ما معنى الحمام المغربي؟ وما وجه اختصاص بلاد المغرب بنسبته إليه؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

سمي بالحمام المغربي وذلك لإضافة بعض المستحضرات للعناية بالبشرة كالصابون المغربي والدهانات.
ويستخدم لإزالة الجلد الميت والدهون المتراكمة على سطح البشرة التي تسبب في ظهور البثور.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> سمي بالحمام المغربي وذلك لإضافة بعض المستحضرات للعناية بالبشرة كالصابون المغربي والدهانات.
> ويستخدم لإزالة الجلد الميت والدهون المتراكمة على سطح البشرة التي تسبب في ظهور البثور.


جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

